# How do you bathe if your water heater goes out...for five years!?



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2021)

I have mentioned this elsewhere that I have lived in an Intentional Community since 1986. I only have $670 in SS a month. The other monk brings in about the same. When our water heater died we looked into replacing it. The plumber said our old building's water pipes would need replacing too. The cost of it all was prohibitive. We decided to sponge bathe in cold water and a good soap. Today we decided we need to a hot shower or bath because we are getting build up of dead skin, dirt and oil. Visiting our friends would be an imposition one of us thinks/feels, so we looked into renting a B&B, or motel room for a night and using their shower/tub. Then I got the idea of covering my body with dish soap and letting it set for 5 minutes and then rinsing with cold water. This is the results. 

Before the endeavor



Build up



Soaked with dish soap



After


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Whew!  I was concerned about what you would show us.     
Well, now I know what an "Intentional Community" is.  Never heard of the term.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2021)

Have you looked into the various camping showers?  You can hang one in your shower, gravity does the rest. Very affordable.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 15, 2021)

A good ol' 5 litre kettle you can heat on the stove is a good source of hot water too. I bought one online a couple years ago to save on electricity wasted by my old water heater and for when the water heater finally broke down. We always had a big kettle at my mom and dads place. They didn't have a water heater. We took baths in a metal tub and heated additional buckets of water on the coal heater or the gas stove.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> Whew!  I was concerned about what you would show us.
> Well, now I know what an "Intentional Community" is.  Never heard of the term.


 No I don't think you KNOW what an IC is. But, click on this link and really learn what they are about. Explore over 1000+ communities around the globe. 

Foundation of Intentional Community


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> A good ol' 5 litre kettle you can heat on the stove is a good source of hot water too. I bought one online a couple years ago to save on electricity wasted by my old water heater and for when the water heater finally broke down. We always had a big kettle at my mom and dads place. They didn't have a water heater. We took baths in a metal tub and heated additional buckets of water on the coal heater or the gas stove.



We boil hot water on our electric stove and fill one side of our kitchen sink to warm/hot water then sponge bathe.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2021)

I have been in that position a couple of times. I used a five gallon bucket and heated water to put in it. Put it in the shower and used a large pitcher to douse myself with water, then soap up everywhere and then rinse. You don't really need 5 gallons, 3-3-1/2 is perfect.  Have also done that in a barn (long story LOL).


----------



## Della (Jul 15, 2021)

So, it's sort of like a commune but you don't share everything? 

State parks and campgrounds often have a building used for showers that anyone can use.  Big truck stop/ gas station/ restaurant combos, usually have showers that can be used for a low price.

I wish you could come to my house, we have a huge jacuzzi tub that I have to clean every week because all the dust and dog hair in the air seems to float and land there,, but we never, ever use it because it's a little hard to get in and out of.

I really want you to have the pleasurable exfoliating action of a rough washcloth and lots of hot water, even if your method of melting it off with chemicals did seem to work well.

$12 at Loves Truck stops.

https://www.thefitrv.com/rv-tips/how-to-take-a-shower-at-a-truck-stop/


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Well, I sure am spoiled!
I could have saved a fortune by buying a big kettle & heating it up for hot water.
I re-piped my house last year & the plumbers _"Threw in_" a new water heater.
Yeah.....they _"Threw it in_" after I paid $18,000.00 for the copper re-pipe.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> Whew!  I was concerned about what you would show us.



Now I'm traumatized after seeing those photos.  

I ran cold water in a bucket for several years and washed off from the bucket while standing in the shower stall.  I always used a wash cloth, and could soap up and wash it off when I wanted, but don't like getting all soapy so that was rare.  A friend kept asking "why do you use a bucket?"  I said because it's easy and I didn't want to waste water.

My shower does have a low flow shower head though, so eventually I started to use it again and I guess it's easier than the bucket.  So now I just use the shower.  But I still have the bucket!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> Well, I sure am spoiled!
> I could have saved a fortune by buying a big kettle & heating it up for hot water.
> I re-piped my house last year & the plumbers _"Threw in_" a new water heater.
> Yeah.....they _"Threw it in_" after I paid $18,000.00 for the copper re-pipe.


I'm sure if Paco Dennis had 18,000.00 to spend on his plumbing and hot water heater he would be spoiled too. But with only having 670.00 a month to live on, his options are few as with many seniors who live on such a limited income they do the best they can.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 15, 2021)

I use these at times. 
Member's Mark Adult Washcloths​https://www.samsclub.com/p/mm-adult-wipes-240-ct/prod21063583?xid=plp_product_3

They are great; if you don't have a sams membership, maybe a friend that has one could get you these.  I also found them at Wallgreens with Different names but the same product inside. 

  I like putting them in the Microwave for about 1+ minutes to heat them up.  I'll be 86 Monday & I've been using these ever since they started giving me sponge baths in the hospital with similar cloths.  My Dermatologist says these are great for your skin.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> A good ol' 5 litre kettle you can heat on the stove is a good source of hot water too. I bought one online a couple years ago to save on electricity wasted by my old water heater and for when the water heater finally broke down. We always had a big kettle at my mom and dads place. They didn't have a water heater. We took baths in a metal tub and heated additional buckets of water on the coal heater or the gas stove.


Yup

Up at the cabin we heated bathing water in an old canner, on a propane camp stove, but mostly on the wood stove, in winter.......for five years.

Summer?

'Sun' bathing

I do miss that


----------



## John cycling (Jul 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Summer?
> 
> 'Sun' bathing
> 
> I do miss that



That reminds me of this



.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 15, 2021)

If there's a rec center in your area, you could go there and get a workout and shower — even swim in a pool if they have one — for $15 or so. That's what they charge around Denver. Or you could always just wash up in a gas station bathroom.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Up at the cabin we heated bathing water in an old canner, on a propane camp stove, but mostly on the wood stove, in winter.......for five years.
> 
> ...



So, the horses don't mind if you bathe in their drinking water?


----------



## Irwin (Jul 15, 2021)

According to this, washing with cold water gets you just as clean as with hot water.
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/317712

You could get a camping shower if your shower doesn't work.

I couldn't imagine going without washing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Up at the cabin we heated bathing water in an old canner, on a propane camp stove, but mostly on the wood stove, in winter.......for five years.
> 
> ...


Love this, it sparked a memory of about 20 years ago. Due to some odd happenings, water damage, tub not unusable. I had my grandparents old galvanized tub so I filled it up (outside) and placed some old windows over it. Redneck solar heating , and had a nice bath in late afternoon.


----------



## timoc (Jul 15, 2021)

How do you bathe if your water heater goes out...FOR FIVE YEARS!?​With chattery teeth I suspect.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Up at the cabin we heated bathing water in an old canner, on a propane camp stove, but mostly on the wood stove, in winter.......for five years.
> 
> ...


Lucky no angry women were around:


----------



## Della (Jul 15, 2021)

What a fun thread!  More bathtub pictures!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

When we ran out of water for 6 months due to well problems, I bathed in one of those huge plastic storage containers. They were plenty big for bathing. I’d boil half the water and the other half was room temperature spring water from containers. It worked.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> When we ran out of water for 6 months due to well problems, a bathed in one of those huge plastic storage containers. They were plenty big for bathing. I’d boil half the water and the other half was room temperature spring water from containers. It worked.


That is a great idea, @Keesha!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 15, 2021)

Get creative with cold water soap and a wash rag.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Are there any caravan parks or even a public pool around you?
Surely they would be cheaper than a B&B.
I would have boiled the kettle and used that water to bathe in.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2021)

When we traveled around out great country for 2 years in our caravan we often stayed in national parks / or other beautiful areas with no facilities.

We didn’t travel to find out what caravan parks were like we wanted to see/ explore  areas off the main road / highways areas.

So we’d use a large round plastic dish filled with warm water by boiling  the kettle on the gas stove in van .
We put the dish in a little pop up type tent ( after dark ) I used a huge sponge that soaked up heaps of water to splash over myself
The tent provided privacy and stopped the kangaroos laughing


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 15, 2021)

camping inthe summer i set a10gallon black plastic garbage filled with water on a rock in the sun,,,,,,a couple of hours and I had lots of hot water.....winter time i had access to cold water and a stove...heat the dang water up... also have used the community rec fac when it is open to the public on weekends


----------



## Jules (Jul 15, 2021)

Having lived a back-to-the-land lifestyle for 5 years, the memories of no hot water for those years is a nightmare.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have mentioned this elsewhere that I have lived in an Intentional Community since 1986. I only have $670 in SS a month. The other monk brings in about the same. When our water heater died we looked into replacing it. The plumber said our old building's water pipes would need replacing too. The cost of it all was prohibitive.
> 
> If you are "low income", there are several Federal and State programs that may be able to help fix/replace your home appliances.



https://wellkeptwallet.com/free-appliances/

Do some searching on the Internet, or contact the State...you may be able to resolve this problem for little or no cost.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 16, 2021)

I lived without a water heater or running water for 20 years. As long as you have a tub or shower with a working drain you can heat the water and pour or dip over you. In the summer, I put 6 green soda bottles (from Gingerale or 7UP) filled with water in the sun. After a few hours they will be warm, if they go too long, they will be hot. Then pour those over you in the tub or even outside if you can take an outdoor one.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 16, 2021)

This is a fun thread! I've used the Campers Solar shower, works great.
If there is a lake nearby, take a bar of soap and shampoo. You might might smell fishy after but you'll be clean. My mum used to bathe us all in the lake. I only had one instance where bathing in a river made me smell fishy.
I do like the 5 gals of heated water idea. I couldn't pick up that pot after heating it though. I'd have to get creative getting the hot water to the tub.


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

flowerchild said:


> I do like the 5 gals of heated water idea. I couldn't pick up that pot after heating it though. I'd have to get creative getting the hot water to the tub.


Get a heatproof jug, dip into the heated water and pour it into the tub that already has cold water in it.


----------



## Chet (Jul 16, 2021)

Wait for a warm rainy day. Lather up and go out and run around like a kid.


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Jul 16, 2021)

Judycat said:


> A good ol' 5 litre kettle you can heat on the stove is a good source of hot water too. I bought one online a couple years ago to save on electricity wasted by my old water heater and for when the water heater finally broke down. We always had a big kettle at my mom and dads place. They didn't have a water heater. We took baths in a metal tub and heated additional buckets of water on the coal heater or the gas stove.


Yep.  That's how we bath when camping.  Either as a sponge bath, or heat the water to 103 degrees, then pour it into a 2.5 gallon jug that I've rigged a ball valve to, then hang it overhead.  Works great.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> No I don't think you KNOW what an IC is. But, click on this link and really learn what they are about. Explore over 1000+ communities around the globe.
> 
> Foundation of Intentional Community


Thanks for the link. I have known these communities exist, but this is an interesting site.


----------

